# PC steuerlich absetzen Fragen



## SurfPC (20. Januar 2021)

es soll ja jetzt plötzlich irgendwie möglich sein nen PC zu 100% abzusetzen, wie genau läuft das ab? Ich hab leider von sowas garkeine Ahnung. Kann ich mir jetzt einfach wenn ich sagen wir mal eine Ausbildung beginne welche per Home Office funktioniert einen PC kaufen und kriege dann sofort das Geld zurück oder wie läuft das ab? Was muss man tun und wie sind die Vor und Nachteile?


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Januar 2021)

Computer absetzen und weniger Steuern zahlen
					

PC oder Laptop abschreiben und Geld sparen: ✓ die Regeln zum Absetzen. ✓ Rechen-Beispiel. ✓ Tipps.




					steuererklaerung.de
				




Bei mir ist es durch den Meister das gleiche


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. Januar 2021)

Um diese Frage zu klären, gibt es fachliche Beratungen. Z.B. Lohnsteuerhilfevereine oder Steuerberater.
Von wem willst Du Geld zurück? Vom Finanzamt? 
Sorry, aber rechtliche Beratungen sind hier im Forum nicht zulässig.
Gruß T.


----------



## rabe08 (20. Januar 2021)

Das Prinzip ist:
- du kaufst in 2021 einen PC für deine Ausbildung. Kaufbelege aufheben.
- du machst deine Ausbildung in 2021 und kriegst deine Vergütung
- in 2022 wird es Zeit für deine Steuererklärung für das Jahr 2021. So im März solltest du dafür alles zusammenhaben. Formulare ausfüllen, ist nicht schwer, echt nicht. Dabei gibst du auch deinen PC an.
- der PC mindert dann dein steuerpflichtiges Einkommen. Also Beispiel, ganz stark vereinfacht: Du verdienst 12 Monate jeweils 1.000€, als 12.000€ im Jahr. Die musst du versteuern. Aber Du kannst den den PC "von der Steuer absetzen". Der PC hat 1.000€ gekostet. Also 12.000€ Jahreseinkommen abzgl. 1.000€ Aufwand, bleiben 11.000€ über, die musst dann nur noch versteuern. Steuer wird immer aufs Jahr berechnet.
Dieses Beispiel war extrem vereinfacht, denn es gibt noch viel zu beachten. Es gibt z.B. den Grundfreibetrag. Das heißt, dass du auf die ersten 9.744€, die du im Jahr 2021 verdienst, keine Steuern zahlst. Hört sich erstmal gut an, ABER: wenn du keine Steuern bezahlst, kannst du nichts absetzen. Je mehr du verdienst, um so mehr kannst du durch "Absetzen" rausholen. Ja, die Welt ist ungerecht.

Das Finanzamt zahlt dir kein Geld, sondern du minderst deine Steuerlast. Als Azubi wirst du da kaum was rausholen können. Vielleicht bringt es 15% des Anschaffungspreises als Steuerminderung. Wäre schon viel für einen Azubi. Das heißt im obigen Beispiel: du sparst 150€ Steuern durch die Anschaffung des PCs.

Mehr holst du auf jeden Fall raus, wenn du Ausgabe über deine gesamte Ausbildung abschreibst, also in etwas 3 Jahre lang je ein 1/3 des Anschaffungspreises.

Mein Tipp: frag lieber deinen Arbeitgeber nach einem Zuschuß.


----------



## rabe08 (20. Januar 2021)

Gerade zufällig Infos bekommen:
Wie diese Sofortabschreibung durchgeführt werden soll, wird gerade noch in den Ministerien geklärt. Bisher ist nicht bekannt, ob das auch Arbeitnehmer überhaupt in Anspruch nehmen können. Wenn überhaupt, werden dann wohl nur 50% des Anschaffungswertes angesetzt werden können. Ihr Schlawiner wollt das Zeug doch auch privat nutzen wollen, oder?

Btw, es ist Sache des Arbeitgebers Arbeitsmittel vorzuhalten.


----------



## andrej-shen (20. Januar 2021)

Na dann Bestell dir mal bei Alternate den MSI Creator P100X, schreibe in die Info, der wird für die Ausbildung gebraucht. Und dann bekommst du dein Geld zurück. Schön wärs. Es gibt Studentenrabatt, aber einen PC von der Steuer absetzen kann man nicht. Wer hat dir denn so ein Bullshit erzählt.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Januar 2021)

Klar geht das 
Nur meist nicht zu 100% 
Ich nutze meinen PC 18 Stunden für den Meister und 6 Stunden privat in der Woche 
Also kann ich 75% davon von der Steuer absetzen 
Es geht nur um die 19% MwSt nicht um die kompletten Kosten

Der Staat Unterstützt damit die Bildung in Deutschland


----------



## rabe08 (20. Januar 2021)

Hab auch schon öfters privat gekauftes Equipment von der Steuer abgesetzt. Drucker, Notebooks, Verbrauchsmaterialien etc.

Für alle im Home-Office: auch Telefon/Internet kann anteilig von der Steuer abgesetzt werden. Beim Absetzen des Home-Office auch nicht die anteiligen Warmkosten vergessen! Einfach nach m² umlegen. Geht problemlos.


----------



## keinnick (20. Januar 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Es geht nur um die 19% MwSt nicht um die kompletten Kosten


Wie ist das gemeint? Du kannst die USt. teilweise absetzen und den Rest nicht?


----------



## Noel1987 (20. Januar 2021)

Du weißt  den kompletten Preis aus 

Heißt dein Laptop kostet 600 Euro inkl MwSt 
Die gibst du an 
Das geht dann als Freibetrag in deine Steuererklärung mit ein
Kommt dann drauf an was man verdient und was man sonst noch so an Werbungskosten hat


----------

